# Newbie - Help with Collinite 915



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, I'm Clive and new to 'detailing' but have enjoyed waxing my cars for a while.

I've a new 58 Emocion Red Leon FR Diesel (low mileage) and a 3 year old Kia Sportage (met blue) for the other half to run our dogs about in.

Basically I get a local decent hand wash chap to do the 'wet bit' but I love all the tinkering of getting a shine.

I've used mainly Autoglym SRP (on Sportage) and UDS (on Leon) but recently have started using SRP on Leon.

On reading another thread I have ordered some Collinite 915, and see many recommend this over SRP - but am wondering how often I can use 915. I know it has good endurance but my enjoyment, when time and mood permit, is just waxing again....can I 'over do' it?

If I have SRP then 915...do I need to remove it all (if that's possible) before doing the SRP - 915 routine again?

Excuse questions but I am new to this.

Advice and confirmation of order / amount of application and frequency would be much appreciated.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Clive, I'm no pro but I'll try help.

The SRP is the polish, its got fillers in it which will mask the swirls in the paintwork and as a polish it is very good. once you have the car in a state you are happy with, use the 915 to lock in your hard work with the polish.

Apply only a thin layer or 915,leave it 15-20 mins till it hazes then buff off with a clean microfibre cloth, if you want to add another layer just leave it 24 hours then if your car hasn't been used and is in a garage just add more 915, if the cars been used just give it a quick wash and dry before adding more wax.

One stage that I wouldn't miss out is claying. This is done after washing but before polishing, it will remove any contaminents and your paint will feel as smooth as glass. you can buy a meguires kit from halfords for about £20 which includes a microfibre cloth and some quick detailer which you spray on the car as you clay as a lubricant. its very important to keep the clay and the car lubed as otherwise it could stick and cause marring.

Hope this helps for now and I'm sure you'll get a load more replies with more info etc:thumb:

Eddy


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

The last time I polished my car was ermmm about 6 months ago 

Every month it gets a quick top up of 915 and inbetween I just use a quick spray wax 

Hope that helps
Gary


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I would assess the finish, if your happy with the way it looks, then apply 915.

If however your not happy, then i would SRP then top that with 915 to give you a greater finish.

I know what you mean about just applying wax for enjoyment, i love it too!


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

When wanting to SRP and wax (something I would do every 3 months, clay every 6), the SRP will remove the wax so there is no need to woorry about that. You can't really overwax, but with something like Collinite, you really only need a maximum of 3 layers which would last much longer that 3 months, anyway.


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

be careful with the above advice, i am currently using 915 over SRP to a good finish, however someone said leave 20 mins to a haze then buff off! If you leave it that long, you might never get it off!

My experience with it is wax a panel, wax the next, go back buff off the 1st, then buff of the second. Leave it much longer and you will start to struggle, particularly if warm!Its great stuff though, the beading is great the 1st time after only ever using SRP.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Simmo said:


> be careful with the above advice, i am currently using 915 over SRP to a good finish, however someone said leave 20 mins to a haze then buff off! If you leave it that long, you might never get it off!
> 
> My experience with it is wax a panel, wax the next, go back buff off the 1st, then buff of the second. Leave it much longer and you will start to struggle, particularly if warm!Its great stuff though, the beading is great the 1st time after only ever using SRP.


Agreed seems 1 panel at a time is much better than 20 mins!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, just do a simple swipe test, the wax will tell you when its ready to be buffed off.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> Yeah, just do a simple swipe test, the wax will tell you when its ready to be buffed off.


Excuse my ignorance, by swipe test, do you mean a light buff to see if the wax is dry and is coming off easily?
Still waiting for the 915 to arrive, although weather permitting the weekend will be first chance I get to use it.

Thanks to all, I appreciate your help.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

There is a thread on here, but i can't find it!

Have a look at this though...

http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2166


----------



## timmyboy (Jul 6, 2008)

Simmo said:


> be careful with the above advice, i am currently using 915 over SRP to a good finish, however someone said leave 20 mins to a haze then buff off! If you leave it that long, you might never get it off!
> 
> My experience with it is wax a panel, wax the next, go back buff off the 1st, then buff of the second. Leave it much longer and you will start to struggle, particularly if warm!Its great stuff though, the beading is great the 1st time after only ever using SRP.


 good advice there!!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

The key to Collinite is a nice thin even layer. I have applied it to my whole car before and then gone back round and buffed off with no problems. However I would suggest you go back and check regulary each panel to be on the safe side.

A coupe of tips: lightly spray the pad with QD before you charge the applicator and if it does become stubborn use some QD with the MF to remove :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> A coupe of tips: lightly spray the pad with QD before you charge the applicator and if it does become stubborn use some QD with the MF to remove :thumb:


Thanks - let me make sure I have this correct - the 'pad' is the applicator pad, spray that with quick detailer (presumably Meguiars) and then use QD with microfibre if needed ?

Thanks for everyone's help and advice...

Best Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

CliveP said:


> Thanks - let me make sure I have this correct - the 'pad' is the applicator pad, spray that with quick detailer (presumably Meguiars) and then use QD with microfibre if needed ?
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help and advice...
> 
> ...


Perfectly correct. Don't use too much QD on the applicator though, just a tiny amount before you start thats all.

If you ever want to strip the wax in a few months to start again just re-polish with SRP and then seal in again with the 915..


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Saqib200 said:


> Perfectly correct. Don't use too much QD on the applicator though, just a tiny amount before you start thats all.
> 
> If you ever want to strip the wax in a few months to start again just re-polish with SRP and then seal in again with the 915..


Many Thanks - I presume I could even strip it once a fortnight if the mood (and weather) permits! ???? Presumably it can do no harm?

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As above only a fine spray on the applicator.

Personally I see no need to re-strip every fornight - I dont think you will gain anything in looks or durability. I tend to go for every 3 months with a wax top up or 2 in between :thumb:


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Check out some of my other post, most are about Collinite, i have been expermenting for a while.

The following seems to work best.'

SRP then EGP then Collinite.

Leave the collinite on untill its dry, this can sometimes take only five minutes, there is no set time, it really depends on the temp and how thin a layer you put on. A very thin one is best and no need to rub it in just wipe it on.

collinite is excellent on alloy wheels also, best durability of *any* wax!!


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Check out some of my other post, most are about Collinite, i have been expermenting for a while.

The following seems to work best.'

SRP then EGP then Collinite.

Leave the collinite on untill its dry, this can sometimes take only five minutes, there is no set time, it really depends on the temp and how thin a layer you put on. A very thin one is best and no need to rub it in just wipe it on.

collinite is excellent on alloy wheels also, best durability of *any* wax!!

Heres an example of my motor after it was done.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=94097


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank You once again for all your replies.

OK, final questions I hope (as I am off work next week and hoping the weather will hold so I can do this, or go to my mates car wash place and use his dry area):

- Given I'm going to do this to my new Seat Leon (Sept '08), is it too early to clay bar it? (I have ordered the Sonus 'fine' grey clay since one gentleman above suggested I clayed)
- Will get some EGP now as well
- Understand point on collinite not needing doing very often, but as long as I can't do it any damage, if the mood takes me I might top up the Collinite after a wash and dry, unless anyone tells me I risk any damage....

(ps my 'other' hobby is keeping koi carp so the cost of Collinite (or even much more expensive waxes) seems low compared to 6500 gallons of heated water in my garden all year!)....

Check order:
- wash, dry
- clay (if advised) then rinse, dry (rinse enough?)
- SRP
- EGP
- Collinite 915

Have I got that correct?

Best Regards,
Clive.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I personally wouldn't bother with the EGP. It's durable and looks ok, but the looks are going to get masked by the Collinite and it takes ages to cure and then even longer before it can be waxed. I've been there and done that many times and just no think the EGP stage is a waste of time under a very durable wax (or should I say sealant) such as Collinite. Fair enough under something like P21s but it isn't needed under collinite.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

CliveP said:


> Thank You once again for all your replies.
> 
> OK, final questions I hope (as I am off work next week and hoping the weather will hold so I can do this, or go to my mates car wash place and use his dry area):
> 
> ...


Ok, as to weather or not you need to use a clay bar on the car is hard to answer without being there and seeing and feeling the condition of the paint etc. some will argue not to clay the car unless you need to as it can induce marring if not used correctly and not lubed. I personally would just find a panel somewhere low down and out of the way, lube the area up and the clay bar up and gently move the clay around your small chosen section (this is after washing the car by the way). If the clay bar is making a noise while being dragged across the piant then it is doing its job, you should keep claying till it goes silent.

Try watching this as a quick guide:





You can add another layer of collinite after every wash if you so please, might not add much more looks wise but you certainly won't do any harm topping it up. No need to polish quite so often though as obviously it is (even if only microscopically) removing layers of paint.

"Check order:
- wash, dry
- clay (if advised) then rinse, dry (rinse enough?)
- SRP
- EGP
- Collinite 915"

yup pretty much perfect. make sure you do dry after the rinse after the clay though, you need a dry surface for the SRP.

Think thats about it.

Oh and a few have mentioned that the 20 mins for 915 that I quoted to cure is too long, it was just a rough time. It does vary a lot depending on temperature, direct sunlight or not etc etc so just buff it off once its hazed:thumb:

Eddy


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Eddy,

Many many thanks for taking time to reply.

I've got the Sonus (is it green?) bar - the really really gentle one, in the idea that it is very mild and minimises risk of me making a mistake.

I'm off this week so weather permitting I'll have a go.

My only other query (posted on separately last night) is whether it's too cold to do the Collinite as I had read bove 60 degrees F - but only a few places mention this with respect to Collinite.

I hopefully will be inside my friend's unit so slightly warmer than outisde.

Thanks,
Clive.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Not sure where you are but its about 10 degs here and that is plenty warm enough. I have put Colly on in temps of 1 deg and it has been fine. The key to Colly is nove thin even layers and not to leave it too long :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok, after all your advice, here's the result of my first go at 'light weight' detailing. On my nearly six month old Leon, with 4400 miles on the clock.

I followed the routine recommended above:

Wash, Dry (my friend did this for me, and ok he uses traditional methods you would not approve of, but I know given my usual lifestyle it will be difficult for me to have time to wash my car myself,,,,oh well not the purpose of this post)....

Clay with Sonus (seemed relatively easy) - I used loads of lube, maybe too much (not sure how much was left) ,,,,nothing stuck but I did hear the odd scrape and gave myself the odd scare, but never dropped the wax.....
Power Rinse, complete dry

At this point I found some small scratches in the bonnet, more than I had noticed previously, which initially bothered me, and the odd one on the body.....I tend to think the previous SRP must have been masking them as I'd like to think I didn't do anything wrong with the Sonus green very mild clay (as I say I put loads of lube on, most of the time the paintwork was soaking), but I did scare myself to feel not so confident in using it......

Autoglym SRP, buff off (the aforementioned scratches disappeared by '80%' or so)......

Collinite 915 - I found this took a while to dry off, must have been the temperature - I had no difficulty removing it, as some have had. Again I think this is the temperature related....

I also used
Maguiars metal polish on the exhaust
Autoglym Fast Glass
Maguiars Endurance Tyre Gel
and did a quick spruce inside (which was pretty good anyway as only I tend to go in this car)....

Total effort time around 3-4 hours......

Not the best camera but would appreciate you experienced guys comments...

Thanks for all your help and advice,
Best Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ looks good, the scratches you mentioned may of been inflicted during the wash process (using the two bucket method will help reduce the chance of this happening), after rinsing i normally leave the car wet as it helps lube the clay even more. when you hear the clay moving across the paintwork, it normally means that its got a bit dry or too dirty so it will need to be knead to a clean part. IMO, you can never have too much lube with clay. i think the people who have problems with wax are applying it too thickly - very thin layers is the key


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks very nice indeed :thumb:

As above just leave the car wet for when you clay as the water wont hurt.

You could use the SRP, then 2x layers of the Colly on your Alloys also (leaving 24hrs in between) :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Gents.

I did another layer of Collinite on the car today (never had so much time....but that will be gone soon)......

_In terms of the Collinite on the wheels, I was wondering this morning what to use to apply it?_ I presume I don't want to dip my normal bodywork applicator into the Collinite to use on the wheels....and don't want to get the wax in the Collinite tin all mucky? (I seemed to have got a couple of dog hairs in the wax in the tin, which is amazing given the dogs are banned from my car, and I didn't use anything they normally touch!)...........
_Can I get a 'chunk' out of the tin and then not worry about getting the remaining wax a bit dirty?_

I do enjoy applying the Collinite - it's really smooth from the tin via an applicator pad and seems a lot easier to control than liquids do onto a cloth....simple pleasures....

Do appreciate all your comments, as I am trying to learn and do a decent job in the normally very limited time I have.......

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Clive, If your wheels are really well cleaned then you should have no fear about getting your wax dirty with brake dust or any other nasties on the wheel. 

However I can understand you wanting to use another applicator. I usually chop up some good quality sponges into a retangular shape about 60mm long x 25mm wide x 25mm deep and this allows you to get some good coverage but also allows getting into the nooks and crannies. It gives the right amount of control so that you dont get any overspill on the tyres.:thumb:


----------

